# Anyone use the Mini Cigar Tower?



## csvff32 (Aug 21, 2008)

I saw the mini cigar tower on Cigar International and it looks like a nice unit. However, there are no customer reviews so I was a little leary. Does anyone have this unit? If so could you tell me how it is working for you?

Thanks

Brian


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Don't forget to add $250 for shipping! As for the unit, the giant glass front looks like a stability issues waiting to happen. I think that if I was going to go for a cabinet I'd go for an all wood front.


----------



## Trilobyte (Sep 17, 2011)

I have a Humidor that is very similar if not the same. Mine seals well and has been holding humidity rock solid. I use about 3 lbs. of Heartfelt beads and a fan or two for circulation. 
I give it a thumbs up.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2012)

I've only known one guy who has one, and his had a gap in the hinges that was allowing all of his humidity to escape. He sealed it and is having no more issues as far as I know. It seems that that was the only issue; the seal on the door was fine (which would be the most likely suspect for leakage)


----------



## Luke.Sodergren (Dec 27, 2011)

I have one and like Pale Horse said, it was designed so that the section that the hinge fits into was cut a bit too big and there was holes where i could literally see into the humidor. I put some 3/8 weather stripping in there and it is working like a charm now. I use 3lbs HF beads and 2 oust fans. The only thing I would do differently is add some sliding braces to the drawers. It is slightly annoying to have to pull the drawers completely out of the humi each time i want access. Good unit though. I got mine from Tampa Humidor and they only charged about $125 for shipping and came without a scratch on it. Let me know what you decide!


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

If that's what you're in the market for, I suggest this one instead.

Cigar Cabinets - Humidors

Description says 700 cigars, but I have well over 1000 in mine. Here's a pic of the inside. I don't have a recent one of the outside right now.










I changed the weatherstripping around the door to something thicker, and added fans. I also don't use the oasis, and I added beads. I also store cigars in the drawer. Just remember, shipping isn't cheap, and it will ship via semi truck. This is the case with most things this size, but it's worth it IMHO. Good luck.


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

Poneill272 said:


> If that's what you're in the market for, I suggest this one instead.
> 
> Cigar Cabinets - Humidors
> 
> ...


that is beautiful!!!


----------



## Just1ce (Dec 9, 2011)

Careful ordering a humidor from CI. I had been eyeballing one of their cabinet humis for a while, and didn't realize they had $250 shipping. You can often find the same humidors elsewhere for a similar price, but less than half as much on shipping. I have seen some good ones of cheaphumidors.com.


----------



## csvff32 (Aug 21, 2008)

Choosing is harder than i thought. I also was looking at the cigar foot locker. I currently have a Craftsmans Bench Ashford humidor and am quickly running out of room. Id like a stand up unit to put in the dining room. Decisions decisions.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Just1ce said:


> Careful ordering a humidor from CI. I had been eyeballing one of their cabinet humis for a while, and didn't realize they had $250 shipping. You can often find the same humidors elsewhere for a similar price, but less than half as much on shipping. I have seen some good ones of cheaphumidors.com.


+1. I put an end table humidor in my cart just for fun, and shipping was calculated at $40. Much better places to look for this sort of thing than CI.


----------



## csvff32 (Aug 21, 2008)

I found a Cuban crafters wine/humidor shipped for 500. 400 cigars plus wine holder. The girlfriend might like this one better


----------



## csvff32 (Aug 21, 2008)

I ended up ordering a Cuban Crafters Wine and Cigar humidor for 398 shipped from Cigar Affinity. Can't wait til it gets here. Any input on seasoning it? I used boveda packs for my 100 count but think it would cost way too much for this one. I plan on using 70% humidity beads to keep it humid. Maybe a week or so with the beads will season it ok?


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

If it's what I'm looking at, it's all spanish cedar inside, just with slots specifically cut for wine... correct? So you COULD theoretically use the entire thing for cigars? If so - I think I'd just use a LOT of beads to get humidity where it needs to be, or possibly even think about a Cigar Oasis. Might be a bit small for one of those, though, I'm not sure.


----------



## csvff32 (Aug 21, 2008)

Yes you could use the whole thing for cigars. I think based on the dimensions I'll get a pound of 70% beads and continue to use my diamond crown humidification system for good measure. I don't know how I feel about the cigar oasis. It would be nice since I could get accessory fans for it. Decisions decisions.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

csvff32 said:


> Yes you could use the whole thing for cigars. I think based on the dimensions I'll get a pound of 70% beads and continue to use my diamond crown humidification system for good measure. I don't know how I feel about the cigar oasis. It would be nice since I could get accessory fans for it. Decisions decisions.


But also expensive, and probably not very necessary once it's all set up.


----------



## Aberlour (Mar 11, 2007)

Listed as the Augusta Mini Cigar Tower Humidor for $457.69 + Free Shipping at *humidorpro [dot] com*. No www prefix. Item Number/SKU: HUM-1200M

Sorry, but I can't post url links until my post count increases a few.


----------

